# GTX 550 TI to GTX 750 TI Performance Improvement



## sarosh (May 24, 2015)

Hi,
I presently have a Zotac GTX 550 Ti.
I am thinking of upgrading this to a GTX 750 Ti.

I am not sure if the performance is worth it and if I will see major performance improvement.
One website actually stated that the 550 would perform better than the 750 with high AA.

Any inputs on this matter will be very helpful.
Regards,
Sarosh.


----------



## Shah (May 24, 2015)

Completely worth it, I'd say. Also, GTX750TI consumes less power than your GTX550TI.


----------



## Nerevarine (May 24, 2015)

> One website actually stated that the 550 would perform better than the 750 with high AA.


link ?? completely wrong, even the non ti 750 beats 550 ti with ease


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 25, 2015)

Gtx 750ti is around 45% faster than Gtx 550ti and consumes way less power.Completely worth it.


----------



## pra_2006 (May 27, 2015)

just go for it dude i have it and playing gta v with no glitches


----------



## sarosh (May 30, 2015)

Hello again,
Just for the sake of curiosity and to help me and my friends understand graphics cards better, could someone explain to us why the zotac gtx 970 is priced lower than than the zotact gtx 770?

1) ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 4 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - ZOTAC : Flipkart.com


2) ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 770 2 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - ZOTAC : Flipkart.com


From this benchmark link it proves that the 970 performs much better than the770.
If someone can help explain this naming terminology and this pricing structure to me, that will help me and my friends understand a lot more about which card to buy.
Regards,
Sarosh.


----------



## REDHOTIRON2004 (May 30, 2015)

sarosh said:


> Hello again,
> Just for the sake of curiosity and to help me and my friends understand graphics cards better, could someone explain to us why the zotac gtx 970 is priced lower than than the zotact gtx 770?
> 
> 1) ZOTAC NVIDIA GeForce GTX 970 4 GB GDDR5 Graphics Card - ZOTAC : Flipkart.com
> ...



Don't provide flipkart links as they require an app to be installed. As most users access these forum on mobile so it's impossible for them to see the links.

Anyways, I have not seen the links. But, I will provide an answer for your question.
Gtx970 is newer than gtx770. Every new generation results in lower costs in the following ways:
1. Process node have matured over gtx770. That resulted in lower cost for gtx970.
2. Usually a die shrink results in more reduced costs. But here as both 770 and 970 are on 28mm. The real cost cutting have been in the optimization of artitecture and reducing the redundant components.
3. There was a issue with the RAM on gtx970. That resulted in using only 3.5GB of ram. Although, that didnt result in much of performace loss. But, it certainly slashed the premium amount that the company was asking for. Hence lower prices.

It's still much better than gtx770.


----------



## sarosh (May 31, 2015)

Hi redhot, 
Thanks for your clarification. I will show your post to my neighbor who has also been confused.
I have just ordered myself an asus gtx 960 2gb for Rs.15020/- 
I am hoping this card will be a significant upgrade over my current gtx 550 ti.

- - - Updated - - -

Hi redhot, 
Thanks for your clarification. I will show your post to my neighbor who has also been confused.
I have just ordered myself an asus gtx 960 2gb for Rs.15020/- 
I am hoping this card will be a significant upgrade over my current gtx 550 ti.

Hello again,
I have just ordered myself an Asus 2GB GTX 960 card and hope this will be much better than the gtx 750 TI.
I have two monitors both connected by vga cables. I have the required dvi - vga adapters.

But the gtx 960 only has 1 dvi port which I will use for one of my monitor. It has an additional hdmi port and 3 display ports.
So I will be using the dvi adapter to connect 1 monitor, like I am doing now.

For the second monitor, should I buy a hdmi to vga adapter, or should I buy a display port to vga adaptor? What would be the pros and cons of each?
Regards,
Sarosh.

- - - Updated - - -

Hello again,
I have just ordered myself an Asus 2GB GTX 960 card and hope this will be much better than the gtx 750 TI.
I have two monitors both connected by vga cables. I have the required dvi - vga adapters.

But the gtx 960 only has 1 dvi port. I has an additional hdmi port and 3 display ports.
So I will be using the dvi adapter to connect 1 monitor, like I am doing now.

For the second monitor, should I buy a hdmi to vga adapter, or should I buy a display port to vga adaptor? What would be the pros and cons of each?
Regards,
Sarosh.


----------

